# Starting my journey



## Frank67 (22 Apr 2007)

Hello everyone

I want to let everyone know i am in the process of enlisting. I have had my apptitude testing and interview. Since i am 39 i had to get an over 40 medical through my family doctor. Everything is fine and the recruiting office has sent my results to Ottawa. It's a waiting game from here on in. Getting back in shape was seeming impossible at first. Now i can run at least 5k at a good speed with regular breathing. Gets easier every day. This site has helped me quite a bit in easing my worries about basic training. I know it will be hard but not impossible. My field is electrical and i am applying for mar el with the navy. Seems my experience will help me get an offer. If anyone can give me some of what to expect next that would be a big help. I'll let you know of my progress.

Here is my physical update.
6'1" 218lbs
2.4 k in 15 minutes  
5 k in 36 minutes
Woulld like to be at about 180 - 190 lbs.  This will come since i am addicted to running and the gym now. Eating right 
Thanks to all for your posts . Alot of great info here.

Frank


----------



## deedster (22 Apr 2007)

Good luck Frank.  Keep up the good work!
D2


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Apr 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Port Hope (22 Apr 2007)

How long have you been waiting on your medical to come back from Ottawa?


----------



## Frank67 (22 Apr 2007)

It was only sent last thursday. It will get there tomorrow or so.
I figure i have a little wait ahead of me.

Frank


----------



## Port Hope (22 Apr 2007)

I'm 38 but no one mentioned having to get a special over 40 medical to me.  I did have to get a note from my doctor because I tested high for sugar on the dipstick test (maybe I didn't study hard enough).  In any case, I would like to see things progress quickly for you (keep us informed).


----------



## medaid (22 Apr 2007)

Good luck Frank. I'm glad to see more people wanting to join up and serve  all the power to you!


----------



## Frank67 (22 Apr 2007)

Thanks MedTech
 I've thought about it for a year and will be proud to serve my country.
Time to give something back.

Frank


----------



## deedster (22 Apr 2007)

Frank67 said:
			
		

> I've thought about it for a year and will be proud to serve my country.
> Time to give something back.


I hear you Frank, I feel exactly the same way...and I'm 50!  Medical is a week from now, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Frank67 (4 May 2007)

Got word today that my medical came back from Ottawa. I am fit  to continue on. They are merit listing me and I hope to get a call in the next few weeks.
Hoping to do basic in july/august. I'll keep you all posted.

Frank


----------



## Port Hope (4 May 2007)

All the best!!  Thanks for giving a time frame for your medical to come back from Ottawa.


----------



## Keebler (5 May 2007)

congrats Frank, maybe ill see ya in St. Jean in the not to distant future, my bmq starts July 16th.


----------



## Frank67 (6 May 2007)

Here is a timeline of my process to date

March 20th    Filled my application.
March 27th    Apptitude test and paperwork.
April 4th        Medical at recruiting office  ( need over 40 from doctor as i am 39 ) Also interview, ( very nice people )
April 5th        Doctor's app.     That was fast
April 10th      Ecg and bloodwork for sugar and cholesterol ( was a tuesday, long easter weekend, blood lab was closed Fri - mon )
April 17th      Test results from family doctor ( ECG etc. )
April 19th      Medical sent to Ottawa
May 3rd        Medical back
May 4th        Merit listed

Now i have to wait. I called The recruiting office to check in on the 4th of may. They didnt realize the medical was back. It's good to check every few weeks.
Also i called my doctor on the 17th of april. They were waiting on my ECG. I called the hospital and they faxed it over for me. Sped up the process by a week.
So all in  all it's been a petty quick process considering i had to wait for a doctor's note and the 4 day long weekend.  This ate up 15 days from April 4th to April 19th.
It's good to keep on top of things. Anyway thats my story up until now. I'll post when i hear back or get the " CALL ".

Frank


----------



## safeboy43 (6 May 2007)

Wow! Congrats so far on the process, Frank. Best of luck to you!


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (8 May 2007)

Go get em tigers!! ;D


----------



## Frank67 (8 May 2007)

Hi all

How's this for a time line.

March 20th    Filled my application.
March 27th    Apptitude test and paperwork.
April 4th        Medical at recruiting office  ( need over 40 from doctor as i am 39 ) Also interview, ( very nice people )
April 5th        Doctor's app.     That was fast
April 10th      Ecg and bloodwork for sugar and cholesterol ( was a tuesday, long easter weekend, blood lab was closed Fri - mon )
April 17th      Test results from family doctor ( ECG etc. )
April 19th      Medical sent to Ottawa
May 3rd        Medical back
May 4th        Merit listed


May 8Th       GOT MY OFFER     ;D    

and of course i accepted..    Going to be sworn in July 30th   and off  to St. Jean   Aug 13th

Wow i'm really exited and looking forward to it...

See you all there...           


Frank


----------



## Keebler (8 May 2007)

Congrats Frank!! Ill be just starting week 5 or so when your starting out.


----------



## Frank67 (8 May 2007)

Thats cool... I'll seeya there.


Frank


----------



## Can-american (8 May 2007)

Congrats Frank, keep a good head on your shoulders realized feeling pain is part of the process look for others to gain strength and let them find it in you as well.  Take care, Can-Am


----------



## Frank67 (8 May 2007)

Thanks Can-Am

Great words. Will enjoy everything about it. Pain is just a state of mind.

Frank


----------



## Frank67 (20 May 2007)

Recieved my joining instructions. Get sworn in July 30th.
Cant wait.

Frank


----------



## deedster (20 May 2007)

Congratulations Frank!   
D2


----------



## Brett (21 May 2007)

Keebler said:
			
		

> Congrats Frank!! Ill be just starting week 5 or so when your starting out.



I'll be on my 5th week, too, but in a different place 

good job, Frank!


----------



## GUNS (21 May 2007)

Frank,

When you line up for the first time as a soldier. Never forget that the soldiers on your right and the soldiers on your left, if you are not Right Marker , are now your family.

Congrads, you have joined the ranks of the few.


----------



## Frank67 (21 May 2007)

Thanks Guns..

Everyone here is so supportive....Already feel like pat of the family...


Thanks again

Frank


----------



## Frank67 (30 Jul 2007)

Hey all

Got sworn in today. BMQ Aug 13
See ya there

Frank


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Jul 2007)

Congrats an good luck!


----------



## Jaydub (30 Jul 2007)

Congratulations, Frank.

Give 'em hell!


----------



## Frank67 (30 Jul 2007)

Thanks guys

Frank


----------



## deedster (30 Jul 2007)

Way to go Frank!  I know you'll do us proud.


----------



## Frank67 (12 Nov 2007)

Hey all

Graduating on nov 15.  cant wait. drooped 30 pounds and feel great.
Off to BC for Mar El training. Hope you are all well. Gotta go.

Frank   ;D


----------



## Frank67 (12 Nov 2007)

Also dropped 30 pounds  lol

Frank  ;D


----------



## JBoyd (12 Nov 2007)

Frank67 said:
			
		

> drooped 30 pounds and feel great.





			
				Frank67 said:
			
		

> Also dropped 30 pounds  lol




Was it necessary to say the exact same thing in two consecutive posts? there was just over a minute between posts as well. Despite the fact that they are the exact same information, if you thought you had not included it and wished to, perhaps I could suggest the Edit feature?


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Was it necessary to say the exact same thing in two consecutive posts? there was just over a minute between posts as well. Despite the fact that they are the exact same information, if you thought you had not included it and wished to, perhaps I could suggest the Edit feature?



 :rofl:


----------



## Frank67 (20 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the advice.
Sorry that it bothered you enough to reply.  

Frank


----------



## wannabe Fire FTR (22 Nov 2007)

congrads frank    ::::thumbs up:::::


----------



## Brett (22 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Was it necessary to say the exact same thing in two consecutive posts? there was just over a minute between posts as well. Despite the fact that they are the exact same information, if you thought you had not included it and wished to, perhaps I could suggest the Edit feature?



Clearly in his first post, he stated that he 'drooped' 30 lbs. Drooped meaning that he didn't quite lose it, but rather it began to droop away from his body.

In his second post, he finally concluded that he dropped that 30 lbs that was drooped, present tense as droop*ing*, from him.

Don't be quick to correct someone. Only people with a nature to proper literacy are allowed that option.


Much love and kisses.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (22 Nov 2007)

It was called humour....something that will come in handy now that he's joined our ranks.
Welcome to the Navy Frank....now that you've got the "green phase" out of the way you'll learn how to be a sailor.
I hope you like Victoria...I did 2 tours or 4 years and then 5 years...loved the place.
"Fair winds and a following sea" (a Navy expression for good luck)


----------

